# no long ride...



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Today, I sent a passenger to the hotel. He told me to wait for him because he was going to the airport. After he got in my car again, he created a long ride, but for 4 consecutive times, uber has always assigned him to others. Finally, he said: forget the uber and give you cash.
I remember that I haven't got a long ride for a long time. At night, I told my wife and try to make a long ride with Uber, Uber still took the ride request to other driver. I didn't get the ping.
I want to know why this is happening.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber uses the camera on your phone to monitor your personal appearance and cleanliness. Then the AI chooses which drivers to assign long rides to based on their looks. I suggest your cut your hair and brush your teeth.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wasn't this posted somewhere else a few days ago?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

evangil said:


> Today, I sent a passenger to the hotel. He told me to wait for him because he was going to the airport. After he got in my car again, he created a long ride, but for 4 consecutive times, uber has always assigned him to others. Finally, he said: forget the uber and give you cash.
> I remember that I haven't got a long ride for a long time. At night, I told my wife and try to make a long ride with Uber, Uber still took the ride request to other driver. I didn't get the ping.
> I want to know why this is happening.


Ca$h is king ....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Wasn't this posted somewhere else a few days ago?


I believe so.

OP has been a "member" for over a year now, probably an Uber plant trying to embed some generic troll stories.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When pax cancels 4 times, Algo will figure it out that he is trying to get you.
Then your app is off after the ride.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

First of all have him add stop before he goes in hotel if you were going to wait anyway might as well get paid for it, otherwise it is a crap shoot if you get it or not.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

evangil said:


> I remember that I haven't got a long ride for a long time. At night, I told my wife and try to make a long ride with Uber, Uber still took the ride request to other driver. I didn't get the ping.
> I want to know why this is happening.


Are you sure it is only long trips? My husband will sometimes try and ping me to take him home (8 minutes away) if I am nearby and there are no other ants closer. The other night he was unable to do so. Even when he got into my car, the request was allocated to drivers 4 to 6 minutes away. We tried 4 or 5 times with no success. I was doing the Quest Promo at the time and thought that might of been the reason. Will try and test again on night when there is no promo operating .


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Uber uses the camera on your phone to monitor your personal appearance and cleanliness. Then the AI chooses which drivers to assign long rides to based on their looks. I suggest your cut your hair and brush your teeth.


And take a shower.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

sheridens said:


> Are you sure it is only long trips? My husband will sometimes try and ping me to take him home (8 minutes away) if I am nearby and there are no other ants closer. The other night he was unable to do so. Even when he got into my car, the request was allocated to drivers 4 to 6 minutes away. We tried 4 or 5 times with no success. I was doing the Quest Promo at the time and thought that might of been the reason. Will try and test again on night when there is no promo operating .


Tried 4 times again tonight. Was unsuccessful again. The trip was allocated to an ant 11 minutes away despite it showing on the map that I was right there next to him.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

sheridens said:


> Tried 4 times again tonight. Was unsuccessful again. The trip was allocated to an ant 11 minutes away despite it showing on the map that I was right there next to him.


You two have been unpaired to stop you from defrauding the quest by giving rides to your husband.

Lucky you didn't get deactivated or have all your bonuses revoked.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> You two have been unpaired to stop you from defrauding the quest by giving rides to your husband.
> 
> Lucky you didn't get deactivated or have all your bonuses revoked.


Maybe. However, it was not a deliberate attempt to defraud. He wanted a ride home. I was nearby. Uber still get their cut each time. I always start early and try and complete an extra 2 or 3 trips after reaching the quest goal just in case....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

evangil said:


> Today, I sent a passenger to the hotel. He told me to wait for him because he was going to the airport. After he got in my car again, he created a long ride, but for 4 consecutive times, uber has always assigned him to others. Finally, he said: forget the uber and give you cash.
> I remember that I haven't got a long ride for a long time. At night, I told my wife and try to make a long ride with Uber, Uber still took the ride request to other driver. I didn't get the ping.
> I want to know why this is happening.


Because

Uber Sucks !


----------

